# Bring in the defibrillator.... where is everyone?



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

Bring in the defibrillator.... where is everyone?
How about this A3 for sale in Sydney at the moment... it's running 18" rims....


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Bring in the defibrillator.... where is everyone? (Ken A3T)*

Ken
Here you go some photos of my car.

























and one from the other day in the snow (sorry camera phone)


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Bring in the defibrillator.... where is everyone? (James_A3T)*

This thread needs more pics!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Bring in the defibrillator.... where is everyone? (James_A3T)*

Cool, James! Are you doing a tour of great UK race tracks?
I did a walk up the Brooklands banking when over last October.... pity that isn't still in use!
Believe it or not, we get a fair bit of snow in AUS despite the highest mountain (hill) being only 2228 metres. Here's mine at Thredbo last year:
















That dump was totally unexpected, and I didn't have chains. Luckily it burned off over the next day and I was able to head out. Doubly lucky as the lodge is on a fairly steep hill as you can see....


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Bring in the defibrillator.... where is everyone? (Ken A3T)*

Ken
I was "working" but It just happened that the company I worked for had offices near to Thuxton, Castle combe, Silverstone and Brands Hatch. So I made sure my route went passed the tracks.


----------

